
Telega.el: GNU Emacs Telegram client (unofficial) - demiol
https://github.com/zevlg/telega.el
======
mynegation
“Telega” literally means “cart” in Russian. In crime jargon it also means
“written complaint” or (very rarely) “telegram”. I appreciated the name.

~~~
rozhok
It's also has wide usage as synonymous of "Telegram app", I guess it's the
main reason behind naming.

------
timeattack
May you reconsider changing your title screenshot [1]?

Now it contains chat references to porn & other 18+ channel with obscene
language (in Russian).

Not exactly thing that you want to send to your colleagues.

[1]:
[https://github.com/zevlg/telega.el#screenshots](https://github.com/zevlg/telega.el#screenshots)

------
Myrmornis
I appreciate that people are writing Emacs apps that demand SVG support. It
should be enabled in the official Homebrew MacOS Emacs.

------
AVTizzle
Cool to see a follow Telegram developer on Hacker News! We're building an
unofficial Telegram client for business users & teams, also using TDLib and
the Telegram API. It's a great ecosystem to be in (we're long Telegram!)

Nice work!

~~~
thearch
I'm interested in that - we use the official telegram app for work but I can
see where it can be improved. You can email me when you launch admin at
shasnam dot ai

~~~
AVTizzle
Hey Alessandro - just got your survey response, thanks for signing up.

Happy to give you access to our preview version. I'll email you to coordinate.

------
alekskuznetsov
Would be interesting to see a vim Telegram client as well, if it's possible at
all.

------
oceliker
Might be better to capitalize the T in telegram, I thought this was a novelty
project that literally lets you send telegrams.

------
loblollyboy
I’m sorry but what is the point of this?

~~~
bjoli
When I started programming lisp, I was more or less forced to use Emacs. I
hated it. The benefits of slime and paredit made me stick to it, but God I
found it awful.

But over time something happened. I gradually realized that Emacs does
everything I really want from a computer except painlessly browse the web. It
was everything I ever wished for an OS to be.

The lowest common denominator of what I do on a computer is text. Text happens
to be what Emacs does. Better than everything else, in my opinion. It is like
if someone took all the time spent on other things and spent it all in how to
efficiently manipulate and to some extent present text.

The more things that lets me stay in this wonderful text-centered world and
the atrocities that is most modern OSes the happier I am.

The only thing I dislike about Emacs is that I can't configure Mac os to stay
enough out of the way to let me forget it.

